# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How can I keep my eyes closed when i wake up?

## LucasGrossmann

Does anyone have some tips on how to keep my eyes closed while waking up? I appreciate any help i get  :smiley: 

About 3 days ago i woke up in the middle of the night and i kept my eyes closed.
Just a few seconds later i saw a whole dreamlandscape building up and i could get right into it. This WILD lucid dream was very vivid and it was so easy to get in.

I tried to do that again last night but i just couldn't keep my eyes closed as i woke up. I didn't want to wake me up with my alarm clock because that would mess it up...
So i tried autosuggestion with the sentence "i will wake up after every REM cycle and let my eyes closed". I even woke up 4 times this night but i couldn't my eyes closed.

Is it ok to wake up after the REM cycles or should i try to wake me up during a dream somehow?
And is there a specific trick not to open my eyes when i wake up?

Thanks for the help  :smiley:

----------


## TillyP

How cool!

Sounds like intention also works really well for you. 

We all wake at times through the night, just most of the time we don't remember.

What time did this happen?

 I imagine you woke during a non-lucid dream and then delivered yourself (accidently!) back to the dream scape with awareness due to your being aware enough of waking but not so aware that you opened you eyes. So all this can be made non-accidental and conscious with practice right? Have you heard of the DEILD (Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream) ? It is a form of WILD and involves doing what you did with practice.

Most longer periods of REM sleep happens during the later hours of the night. So get a few hours sleep under your belt before intending to wake later in the night/v early morning. Or just set your intention even to wake while dreaming. The mind is amazing at what it can figure out through intention, even when unconscious (sometimes especially when unconscious) If this doesn't work though, don't be afraid to use an alarm...use a smart alarm or something gentle to wake you with ease and something that turns off after say 30 seconds, if you are a light sleeper.

And the question you asked, how to keep eyes closed. Intention again, but honestly don't panic. If when you wake briefly, you open your eyes, just calmly close them again and stay very still and relax and breathe ad enjoy that luscious state between wake and dream and allow yourself to sink back into those images therein.

Interested to know how you get on. Enjoy!!

----------

